# Pat Price



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

I sailed with Pat on numerous ships we where both A.B.,s together in Potaro ,Eden ,Prospero, where I first met him we both brought a parrot home when we where in the Eden I know he sailed in the Port Montreal on the crusader run before we shipped out together he originally came from glouster I know he packed in the sea and joined Essex police back in the early 70,s he was stationed at Rayleigh Essex but he left and did other things last time I saw him was when he came to my parents house in the mid 70,s he would be about 69 now a good shipmate who I have often thought about over the years I hope he is well and happy wherever he finally dropped anchor I would love to catch up with him best regards to all hands Dave .


----------

